# JFS read-support?



## maDa (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm getting tired of running Debian on my home fileserver. I use FreeBSD for some webservers and testing and I'm beginning to like it alot. 

The problem is that some disks are in JFS-filesystem (by IBM) and some in ReiserFS. FreeBSD can read ReiserFS for what I know, but when it comes to JFS I only can find this old project:
http://jfs4bsd.sourceforge.net/

I'm plannig to migrate to UFS2 when FreeBSD is up and running. So I only need read-support.

Also.. How is the support for SATA Sil3112/Sil3114 nowadays? Last time I tested (in 6.2) it was rather buggy (timeout errors and such).


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 1, 2008)

if you have enought space on raiserfs you can use debian, to copy to it.
you can also compress files to reduce space used.

after that you can install freebsd on jfs, anf then copy files to ufs from raiserfs (i dunno how good raiserfs support is under freebsd)


----------

